# Fuentes de alimentación simétricas para Audio: influencia entre ramas



## diegomj1973 (Ene 25, 2015)

Las fuentes de alimentación con voltajes simétricos para aplicaciones en audio son muy frecuentes de utilizar, por muy variadas razones (por citar solo una de ellas: la eliminación de condensadores de paso de señal entre la salida y el parlante, con sus consecuentes ventajas).

Muchas veces, este tipo de configuraciones de fuentes de alimentación, son desatendidas en su correcto conexionado y pueden traer más de un dolor de cabeza a la hora de suprimir los ruidos en la etapa de amplificación introducidos por una incorrecta conexión de la propia fuente y al resto del circuito.

Un esquema que encontré muy efectivo para evitar en gran parte este problema radica en emplear transformadores con secundarios de 4 terminales en lugar de los tradicionales 3:



Aunque parezcan lo mismo y puedan comportarse casi similar en condiciones estáticas y equilibradas en cuanto a cargas en ambas ramas de una fuente completa, su funcionamiento difiere enormemente entre uno y otro caso cuando las condiciones son dinámicas y existe un importante desequilibrio de cargas entre ramas.

Los elementos reales que se emplearon fueron: 2 transformadores de luces de emergencia de 4,45 VA - 220 VCA a 12 VCA, 2 diodos 1N5408, 2 resistencias de 2K7 ohmios x 1/4 W, 2 capacitores electrolíticos de 4700 uF x 25 VCC, 2 resistencias de 10 ohmios x 2 W, 1 resistencia de 1 K ohmios x 2 W (esta última para causar manualmente el desequilibrio entre ramas).

Mostrarles dichas diferencias en un caso real y concreto mediante oscilogramas se me hace muy difícil en la práctica, ya que por más que visualizo esas diferencias en la pantalla de mi osciloscopio analógico, no puedo registrarlo bien visible con una fotografía o una filmación porque los tiempos de barrido del sistema no caen dentro de la capacidad de la cámara de fotografía y/o filmación.

De todos modos, cotejé si los resultados reales coincidían dentro de ciertos márgenes con los de una simulación y verifiqué que existe una muy buena aproximación de resultados, por lo que procedo a mostrarles lo que se podría haber visto en la pantalla de mi osciloscopio mediante una simulación.

El esquema en la simulación coincide parcialmente con el real, para poder mostrar un efecto más visible en la filmación, no por otra cosa.



En este esquema, lo que se pretende simular es un típico transformador con secundario de 3 terminales. En el esquema se puede notar que en una rama (la positiva) conectamos un osciloscopio y un voltímetro de CC, mientras que en la otra rama (la negativa) conectamos un voltímetro de CC más un circuito adicional que demanda a esa rama correspondiente en determinados intérvalos de tiempo prefijado. Es decir, la rama positiva tiene una carga resistiva constante mientras que la rama negativa tiene una carga resistiva constante más otra carga resistiva que entra y sale bajo determinado ciclo.

Las resistencias de 10 ohmios que en el esquema se encuentran en paralelo (formando 5 ohmios) simulan la resistencia de un cable de retorno muy descuidado, solamente para hacer visible el efecto de incidencia.

A continuación se ve la modulación de la envolvente del ripple, según primer esquema presentado:



Si no hay perturbación y existe un balance entre las ramas: el ripple (en canal derecho) y la corriente de retorno (en canal izquierdo y tomada esta última sobre el paralelo de las resistencias de 10 ohmios), es como se muestra a continuación:



En cambio, si existe un desbalance de solo el 10 %: el ripple y la corriente de retorno (tomada esta última sobre el paralelo de las resistencias de 10 ohmios), es como se muestra a continuación (el consumo 10 % mayor está en la rama superior):



En cambio, si el consumo 10 % mayor está en la rama inferior: el ripple y la corriente de retorno (tomada esta última sobre el paralelo de las resistencias de 10 ohmios), es como se muestra a continuación:



En todas las mediciones con osciloscopio se ha tomado el 0 V como referencia.

Con el switch A podemos cambiar a un sistema de transformador de 4 terminales en su secundario, como se muestra a continuación:



A continuación se muestra el ripple en rama superior y la corriente de retorno tomada sobre la resistencia de 10 ohmios superior, sin la acción de la perturbación adicional:



A continuación se muestra el ripple en rama superior y la corriente de retorno tomada sobre la resistencia de 10 ohmios inferior, sin la acción de la perturbación adicional:



En los videos sucesivos, van a poder apreciar las diferencias entre un sistema y otro, en cuanto a la incidencia en una rama por una perturbación producida en la otra rama. En el caso del transformador clásico de 3 terminales, la incidencia existe. En el caso del transformador de 4 terminales, si bien la incidencia no se ve en la simulación (y de hecho en el esquema de la simulación no puede producirse jamás), puede llegar a existir muy mínimamente, por la modulación térmica entre devanados muy contiguos en el transformador y/o saturación del núcleo. En un sistema donde se emula el transformador de 4 terminales con 2 transformadores con secundarios simples de 2 terminales (sin punto medio), puede que directamente no exista esa incidencia por modulación térmica y/o saturación del núcleo. Este último fue mi esquema práctico (y de hecho no se vió incidencia alguna).

En los 2 primeros videos se muestra una perturbación de 10 Hz de frecuencia para transformador de 3 y 4 terminales, respectivamente.

En el primer video se visualiza una clara modulación de la envolvente del ripple, con una frecuencia coincidente con la de la perturbación en la otra rama. Esa incidencia es cada vez más notoria cuanto más alta sea la resistencia de retorno. Otra cosa muy importante a tener en cuenta es que esa resistencia de retorno aleja mucho más del ideal al sistema de 3 terminales que al de 4 terminales, en la medida que esa misma resistencia crece en relación a la carga de cada rama.

En los 2 últimos videos se muestra una perturbación de 0,05 Hz de frecuencia para transformador de 4 y 3 terminales, respectivamente, para que se pueda visualizar mejor el efecto.

Videos:





















Por último, se muestran dos fotos a mi osciloscopio (que me costaron mucho lograr) donde apreciamos:

Primera foto: ripple de rectificación onda completa + pico de corriente de retorno sobre una de las resistencias de 10 ohmios, en sistema de 4 terminales. Balance de carga entre ramas. Sensibilidad para ripple: 0.01 V/div. Sensibilidad para pico de corriente de retorno: 0.1 V/div. Base de tiempo: 2 mseg/div.



Segunda foto: ripple de rectificación onda completa + cuasi cancelación de corriente de retorno sobre resistencia de 5 ohmios (las 2 resistencias de 10 ohmios en paralelo), en sistema de 3 terminales. Balance de carga entre ramas. Atención: por más parecidas que sean las cargas de cada rama, la corriente de retorno no es una recta (debido a las diferencias propias entre las ramas: capacidades, diodos, resistencias, etc., etc.).



La simulación presentada y posterior cotejo de ésta con la práctica se hizo en base a rectificación de media onda, por la simplicidad de implementación. En lo cotidiano, este tipo de rectificación es poco empleada, por reducir la eficiencia y terminar magnetizando a los transformadores.

Saludos y espero les sea didáctico a muchos.


----------

